# I want clean furry comics!



## ErikutoSan (Mar 15, 2012)

Only one i know of that's clean is Housepets! <- still being regularly updated 1 comic strpi at a time

Any other ones out there?


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 15, 2012)

How about Hou- fffuuuuuuuuuuu, nevermind. 

Neko the Kitty is generally clean, too. Other than that, I don't follow any.


----------



## shteev (Mar 15, 2012)

Schizo!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 15, 2012)

Digger!

Endtown. First characters you'll see are human but the anthros show up shortly.

NOFNA Use the "Choose a Story" drop down at the top; there are six altogether. I recommend starting with "Pika" (which only takes a minute or two to finish) and then "Secretary."


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 16, 2012)

DMFA- The art improves drastically and it has a huge archive and still updates.
Broken Plot device- very funny webcomic
You say it first- simple and clean
Bear nuts- Not really furry but anthro non the less

all of these still update and have a decent archive


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 16, 2012)

Deer Me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm loving that Bear nuts

There's an over the top comic called lackadaisy


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 17, 2012)

Precocious, Kevin & Kell, Ozy & Millie, Faux Pas are all pretty clean.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm loving that Bear nuts
> 
> There's an over the top comic called lackadaisy


i would of linked that but it's pretty violent at parts.


----------



## Ames (Mar 18, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Digger!



Digger was an amazing comic.  I approve.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Mar 22, 2012)

LACKADAISY!

or on the gayer side of things,

FURPILED!

Both are clean


----------



## Sherri (Mar 24, 2012)

There is a new one coming out! Its called Chaos Confetti if you want check out the link to it http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1798635660/chaos-confetti?ref=live


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

Closed gate.

That is pretty clean..


----------



## Venath (Apr 8, 2012)

Furthia High has slight coarse language but other than that it's pretty clean


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 8, 2012)

That comic that looks like it was scribbled by a 15-year-old and is about chars babbling on how they want to fuck landwhales?

Yeah, very clean indeed.


----------



## heartless (Jun 28, 2012)

i would sugest twokinds its fully clean other than some sugestive tones and very very minor graphic imagery mostly used as points of character and plot development or for humor


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite comic  http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/comics/677970/page-1/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2012)

Does Jollyjack's Sequential Art count? I find it hysterical.

I also read one called Orange Grind a few months ago. Weird and I couldn't see what direction it was going in before it took a major hiatus. It was early in the comic though. I last found it a Petite Symphony.com..............avoid a comic there call Rascals.


----------



## Namba (Jun 28, 2012)

No one's mentioned Cheap Thrills yet?? C'mon...


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

No one has mentioned cheap thrills? the art isn't to great at first but the story is pretty good. Also she hasn't updated a lot but hopefully she'll get back into it.

http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/


----------



## Namba (Jun 28, 2012)

Dokid said:


> No one has mentioned cheap thrills? the art isn't to great at first but the story is pretty good. Also she hasn't updated a lot but hopefully she'll get back into it.
> 
> http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/


Honestly I liked the style before the one she's going for now. ...and the black-and-white type style in Chapter 2 I wasn't too fond of, but the story is very believable and it's still friggin awesome.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Honestly I liked the style before the one she's going for now. ...and the black-and-white type style in Chapter 2 I wasn't too fond of, but the story is very believable and it's still friggin awesome.




I love how every character isn't just some randomly generated one either. She has a nice variety in her species and akljdwa they're so loveable. 

Although she hasn't updated it in a few weeks. 

I need my cheap thrills fix D:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

Concessions.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Concessions.



ehhhhh there are some sketchy parts.

It's a decent comic though


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

Mmm, not that I remember.  Oh well.
I don't read many furry comics because IMHO they are mostly horrifically designed and poorly written.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 29, 2012)

Circles, Marco & Marty, whatever the hell Vasuki's comic is named.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 5, 2012)

Skin Deep, if it hasn't been mentioned, is clean, but awesome.  It's got a great art style, cool characters, and a lot of British jokes.  Good times overall.  

http://www.skindeepcomic.com/


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 10, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> I want clean furry comics



No you don't.


----------



## flyingdemoncat (Jul 10, 2012)

Rebound/B.I.B.L.E. http://www.biblecomic.net/
It's pretty violent at times, but otherwise clean.

It's mainly about a dragon angel general kicking some evil demon ass.


----------



## Halceon (Jul 10, 2012)

If you don't mind the occasional bit of blood, then Slightly Damned is amazing. It's got over 500 archived comics and is still updating. The art style gets a lot better as it goes on as well.


----------



## Yevon (Jul 12, 2012)

http://ozyandmillie.org/comic-archive/
Surprised no one mentioned this.  Very cute and funny at times


----------



## Ellen-Natalie (Jul 31, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> My favorite comic  http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/comics/677970/page-1/



Wow, I'm flattered ^^ Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Alicepleasance14 (Sep 9, 2012)

shteev said:


> Schizo!



Yeah! thats really a great comic. thanks guys..


----------



## cpam (Sep 9, 2012)

There are a ton of good, clean furry comic strips out there, so I don't know why people think they're so hard to find.  You can start by going to the Belfry http://belfrycomics.net/ and browse through any links that doesn't have one of the Adult tags appended to it.


----------



## pardalote42 (Sep 10, 2012)

cpam said:


> There are a ton of good, clean furry comic strips out there, so I don't know why people think they're so hard to find.  You can start by going to the Belfry http://belfrycomics.net/ and browse through any links that doesn't have one of the Adult tags appended to it.



Yeah, seriously! And "A" tag doesn't necessarily mean sex, either. My old comic was labeled that way because it deals with some mature topics. 

I suppose it hinges on one's definition of "clean". There's all-ages and then there's... just clean? XD


----------



## FatalSyndrome (Oct 3, 2012)

Sabrina is clean... ish for the most part. It's very classy when it comes to naughty scenes anyways
Cheap Thrills too.


----------



## Alekz (Oct 4, 2012)

Little Tales is a wonderful comic about humorous things that have happened in the author's life Prophecy of the Circle is a beautiful drama that just sucks you in with how well thought out the world is.


----------



## DrakeCuriel (Oct 10, 2012)

Good stockpile of Webcomics, including Furry and Nonfurry comics, as well as mostly clean but a few NSFW can be found in this thread.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78970-Webcomic-List-thread

The thread is stickied, and is a good resource. Created by Smelge.

The comics I know of that are clean which I can personally recommend are in my post on the thread, should be on the last page.


----------



## Chowder12 (Oct 11, 2012)

my comic is clean! the art isn't great, but the story is good!

http://complicatedness.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## Daxenobis (Oct 12, 2012)

If you would like something that isn't a webcomic and is actually published. I don't think the author considers this a furry comic, but it has anthropomorphic characters. I would recommend Mouse Guard by David Petersen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_Guard. It's won a couple Eisner awards, and also has a pen and paper game based off of it. It's similar to the Redwall series.


----------



## Sayleus53 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I saw that someone already mentioned this but, Cheap thrills is a pretty cool comic. There is some drug use though and some PG-13 parts.  I think that its clean.


----------



## Dee (Oct 17, 2012)

My newly relaunched comic "Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer" is a clean, family friendly, fairy tale furry fantasy adventure for all ages. 






Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/moniquem/chev/series.php

Dee


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 3, 2012)

The cleanest furry comic I know of is Wuffle


----------



## Shouden (Dec 8, 2012)

Not really a comic, but writer/director of My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Powerpuff Girls and Super Best Friends Forever, Lauren Faust is on DeviantArt. Pretty cool, really.


----------



## rustygilligan (Dec 18, 2012)

Try the Mac and Trouble comic from WTF Comics... you can find it somewhere on this page: http://whatthefluxcomics.com/webstore.php


----------



## soot1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Try pobrepucho.thecomicseries.com or foxy flavoured cookie (whatever its called) though it definitely has its moments


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.vickifox.com/Comics/index.php


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 27, 2015)

http://catenamanor.com/ Don't know if its clean or not.

http://cyantian.net/sinkswim/

http://www.ozfoxes.com/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 27, 2015)

How about Knot U? It's about a group of furry boy scouts who learn the fine art of tying knots and get badges for it, a compelling read, I must say. Look it up sometime.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 27, 2015)

If you love video games, Savestate is a must. The creator, Tim Weeks, is quite talented and occasionally takes requests, which you can see on his FA page. 
http://www.savestatecomic.com/


----------



## HollowOfHaze (Jul 28, 2015)

Skin Deep!
http://www.skindeepcomic.com/
Great comic, friendly author, and a neat twist on mythology. I recommend it personally.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think furry and clean are allowed in the same sentence :V


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 28, 2015)

yiff or gtfo scrub


----------



## Verok (Jul 31, 2015)

Have you tried washing them in warm water? That usually does the trick.


----------



## AnInquisitiveFox (Jul 31, 2015)

I am surprised I have not seen http://www.housepetscomic.com/ yet on this list. It is probably there but I got to lazy to look through every one.


----------



## Davi Escorsin (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey there. I'm currently working on a webcomic series that might interest you guys. It's called Books and Dragons and, don't worry, it's clean. It's a fantasy/adventure/comedy series. 

Check it out at *http://books-and-dragons.com/












And my Patreon is here too, just in case: https://www.patreon.com/booksanddragons?ty=h
*


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 3, 2015)

AnInquisitiveFox said:


> I am surprised I have not seen http://www.housepetscomic.com/ yet on this list. It is probably there but I got to lazy to look through every one.


The OP said Housepets! was the only clean webcomic he knew. So it was the first one mentioned.

Uh... well there is my derpy webcomic (link in my signature) and I know another called http://simonandfreddy.com
Though this thread is from 2012 so I don't know if it's really relevant anymore


----------



## furryclaws (Feb 24, 2016)

Reading this list to be informed that clean furry webcomics are a thing and not just a long lost dream, love the recommendations. Has anyone mentioned Faux Paws yet? I used to read that in middle school haha.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cant believe no one has mentioned it, but Dreamkeepers. Its clean, at least in the fact that its porn free. It does get a little on the violent side though, but not too often and doesn't get into the excessively gory territory.

www.dreamkeeperscomic.com: Dreamkeepers


----------



## aefields (Mar 21, 2016)

Freefall  freefall.purrsia.com: Freefall Index  It is an excellent strip.  Humor and insight.  I love the way the main characters (a scavenger, a predator, and a robot (well, that's sort of a species, isn't it?)) act on their species instincts and interpret others' actions based on their own instincts.

How clean do you mean, exactly?  "Sandra and Woo" I would consider clean.  Now and then there is swearing.  Sometimes dialog or pictures are suggestive - always in a humorous way.


----------



## Leon Wit (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope it's not shameless plugging, but I write furry comics, and since you asked, it must be okay.  

I have choices of 'Castle of the Setting Sun' or 'Seven Tails'.  I presume your definition of clean is: no sex or overt violence.  There will be fantasy combat, in both of these stories, and perhaps some frightening monsters, but I would rate it along the way Star Wars feels.  At least, that is what I'm trying for.  Bright fantasy.

Unfortunately, 'Castle of the Setting Sun' is quite new and only has 4 pages, and 3rd Ed. Seven Tails is on hiatus, right now, while I work on the previously stated story.  However, the 2nd Ed. of Seven Tails is 68 pages long, and may prove amusing to you.  I try to update my stories weekly, but it usually ends up being somewhere between 1 and 2 weeks per page.

Here are the stories:

Castle of the Setting Sun

3rd Ed. Seven Tails

2nd Ed. Seven Tails
(Please don't judge the artwork too harshly, it is quite old.  Some of the links might be a little broken, too.)


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Apr 17, 2016)

Without trying to sound like I am advertising, I am currently writing a Pokemon story and it can be found here:
Artwork Gallery for MAGIKzMushroom -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I know its not a comic but thanks to anyone who reads it.

Oh, also Haychel does a great comic:
ssp-comics.com: Tales of Elysium


----------

